# iStick 100W



## HealthCabin (14/7/15)

Got a sample yesterday, whoops 100W iStick, no TC function

VV & VW mode: 2-10V, 5-100W

Use 2 18650 batteries

Magnetic cover

OLED Screen

Micro USB port, can be charging while vaping

A little big, I love the 30W & 40W more.

Here is the pic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (14/7/15)

HealthCabin said:


> Got a sample yesterday, whoops 100W iStick, no TC function
> 
> VV & VW mode: 2-10V, 5-100W
> 
> ...


 
Like "they" say: Pics, or it did'nt happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (14/7/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (14/7/15)

Looks like an xbox lol

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## HealthCabin (14/7/15)

acorn said:


> Like "they" say: Pics, or it did'nt happen



bad network here, will update the pic later.


----------



## Cave Johnson (14/7/15)

Intrigued...


----------



## kelly22 (14/7/15)

Xbox inspired istick


----------



## ET (14/7/15)

Sad panda that they moved away from lipo batteries


----------



## DarkSide (14/7/15)

ET said:


> Sad panda that they moved away from lipo batteries



But Now I Want One, need help with this "problem" that I have


----------



## Dubz (16/7/15)

This actually has removable 2 x 18650 batteries...
http://vapingcheap.com/eleaf-istick-100w/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (16/7/15)

Cant see this one taking off....The 40w TC got a better chance to get a few hits....Just another 100w device without TC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dubz (16/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Cant see this one taking off....The 40w TC got a better chance to get a few hits....Just another 100w device without TC


It all depends on what you're looking for. If i wanted a high watt device to use with RDAs i'm definitely not going to buy a 40w TC device - it wouldn't make sense...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WillieRoux (16/7/15)

Dubz said:


> It all depends on what you're looking for. If i wanted a high watt device to use with RDAs i'm definitely not going to buy a 40w TC device - it wouldn't make sense...


Just to many high quality high watt devices out already with TC, I would prefer to use a high watt device with TC when using RBA....No surprise dry hits...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

As much as I love the isticks, I don't think I'd buy this one. I started with the 20w and moved to the 50w. Both are brilliant devices. The next step I am going to take is to a TC mod. At the moment the evic vt looks good, the Smok cube looks even better with 160w and TC. I'm just concerned that the lighting feature is too bright. So this puts a bog standard 100w device in the "don't bother" column for me. 

If I was still using a 20 or 30w device and didn't already have a 50w it would certainly be a different story. So yes, I think this model has its place, and judging by eLeaf's track record with mods it's going to be awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

this thing is going to be CHEAP from what i've read. looks kinda cheap... might be worth giving it a miss.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

HealthCabin said:


> Got a sample yesterday, whoops 100W iStick, no TC function
> 
> VV & VW mode: 2-10V, 5-100W
> 
> ...


When upgrading to this I wanted temperature control. But when producing clouds with this and seeing the smoke sink in the sky, I could see, okay it's under the room's temperature, hence why it isn't rising further. This device produces sexy cool vapours even on the 100W mark: said by a velocity dripper  
It's a little big, but when it fits into the cover you'll never really worry about it again with regards to its size.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

WillieRoux said:


> Cant see this one taking off....The 40w TC got a better chance to get a few hits....Just another 100w device without TC


Maybe in your place in the market, you see a lot more interesting devices, but if you want to just produce vapour that is never hot, or giving dry hits, the variable wattage beats the VV and is super ssmooth. 
I would like to try TC -> but I'll let that develop while I enjoy this sexy 100w power device.


----------

